# Coyote Hunting



## -[iRb]-Rob

Can anyone offer any advice on coyote hunting in Ohio? All of the information I find is rifle hunting, and I guess I am limited to a bow or shotgun in Ohio. Any tips or websites with shotgun/bow=coyote info would be appreciated.


----------



## Shortdrift

Some years back we hunted them with a 22 mag and decoy. We would make a brush blind open enough to see through but close packed enough to break our outline. You have to be able to see to the sides through the blind and watch for movement. We would take a stuffed animal of a puppy or rabbit out about 75 yards and rig it with a pull cord so we could make it move some. The pull cord (parachute cord) had to be run tight against the ground as those coyotes are smart and have keen eyesight. We would used a predator call and move the decoy fairly frequently. Stop calling as soon as you see the yote and let him focus on the decoy. Move the decoy very little like a cowering animal when the yote gets fairly close to it, 15 to 20 yards. Then it is bye, bye coyote with a head or shoulder shot. You should be able to do the same thing with a bow or 12 ga. shotgun but set the decoy at 25 yards. Use #2 shot and full choke to assure killing, not wounding. Needless to say you will have to sit very still once a yote is sighted and set up like you would for a turkey shot.
Good luck and don't get discouraged if/when you spook the critter the first few times as you will learn by your mistakes.


----------



## JBJ

Here is a start;
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/default.htm


----------



## atrkyhntr

You can use a rifle of any caliber on private land and on many public hunting areas...
The very best time to hunt them is now when the snow has knocked down the high grasses in fields which is my prefered method of hunting them... I use a motion decoy with a sock tied on it and rabbit fur around that just to give them some eye candy... A Johnny Stewart Electric caller using a rabbit distress call works well for me. I hunt wide open fields with my backside covered in some way so that the coyotes will not come from that direction. To find an area that holds a good population we simply take road killed deer and tie them off the ground in a tree where the "yotes" can get at it but not get all of it thus giving away their presence... We never call an area longer then 20 minutes cause if they are there it does not take long if they want to come in... their mind is made up pretty fast about it in my experience...
Calling into an open field allows 2 things long range calling and long range shooting...
Have fun with it...


----------



## -[iRb]-Rob

Thanks for the good tips. I image AEP is about the best place to do it....I'll likely be heading down next weekend to try it out.


----------



## atrkyhntr

Let us know how you done... And remember to look for signs of their being in the area before, after and during the hunt. Maybe take a meat saw or hack saw and cut some parts of any road kill you see for use as described above and go two weekends in a row


----------



## E-Z-E

You are only limited to shotgun or bow during deer gun season. Outside of those dates you are allowed to use a rifle on public or private land.


----------



## Bulldawg

You can hunt coyote in Ohio with any kind of gun !!! Most guys use small caliber centerfire rifles, such as a 223 , 204, 22-250, or 243 . Those are some of the more popular calibers, and also as some others have mentioned a shotgun using 00 buck , #2, #4 buck with an full or extra full choke will work also . 

Get ya a couple hand calls (rabbit distress, rodent squealer) , you can buy them at Gander Mt. , Dicks, or usually most sporting goods stores that carry hunting equipment . Or you may want to look into an electronic call like a fox pro , but there are many good electronic callers out there . But with those you get what you pay for . 

Not sure where you live , but dont rule out going door to door and asking farmers to hunt coyotes . It is actually very easy to get permission to do so . Its not like asking permission to deer hunt where alot of farmers wont give ya permission to do so . But when it comes to coyotes , the farmers dont want them around . Especially if they have livestock on the farm . You have to remember the more farms you have to hunt , the better your odds may come at killing multiple yotes . IF you repetitively call at the same place over and over all you are going to do is educate them . Hope this helps , just a few tips I have picked up over the years and from my own past experiences. Good Luck !


----------



## Bulldawg

Ok I just noticed this thread is 7 years old !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why is anyone responding to it ??????? I noticed it after I replied to it:dazed:


----------



## Huntinbull

They probably searched for coyote hunting and got this thread as one of the responses. Never looked at the date


----------



## rose1989

If anyone wants to come hunt coyotes in SE Ohio....let me know....I don't think I can kill them all myself.


----------



## ezbite

rose1989 said:


> If anyone wants to come hunt coyotes in SE Ohio....let me know....I don't think I can kill them all myself.


id like to take you up on that offer. get 4 more post and ill pm you about it, you need 5 post to recieve private messages.


----------



## ccabbott

rose1989
Just tell us where and when and we will be there to help with your problem


----------



## ezbite

I'd just like to add that it is legal to hunt coyote with any caliber rifle on public game lands, it is not legal to use them during the day from the middle of oct 15 to Jan 1st. Unless it's a .22 and you're squirrel hunting.


----------



## Outlaw909

rose1989 said:


> If anyone wants to come hunt coyotes in SE Ohio....let me know....I don't think I can kill them all myself.


I wouldn't mind helping out either rosie


----------



## Header

Just let me know where in the SE, we've got a camp east of Barnesville I could stay at. Bring my camper and could house a couple guys somewhere else at a camp ground. Get hooked up for a yote shooting weekend.


----------



## rose1989

do replies count as posts?


----------



## rose1989

Outlaw909 said:


> I wouldn't mind helping out either rosie


I think I can help everyone out....we have around 700 acres on 2 separate farms in Washington and Athens County. Maybe, you all could take turns. Should I set out some sort of bait (besides our baby calves)?


----------



## rose1989

ezbite said:


> id like to take you up on that offer. get 4 more post and ill pm you about it, you need 5 post to recieve private messages.


I am working on getting my posts so I can private message. I am so used to facebook and this is different....I will try to figure it out. Thanks for your input.


----------



## ezbite

rose1989 said:


> do replies count as posts?


Yes they do....


----------



## RBoyer

I'd be game for this as well! Coyote is something I've just been getting into. Haven't yet been out. Been slowly buying gear. Have a rabbit quiver critter decoy a rabbit distress mouth call, and a box of dead coyote 12ga rds! Working on an electronic call now 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## rose1989

well I tried to private message two of you with my contact info. I replied to you ezbite ...if you didn't get it let me know.


----------



## rose1989

I tried to reply to private messages and to put info on here. If you didn't get the info you were looking for please email me at [email protected]


----------



## ezbite

I'm only a month behind Rose, I just sent you an email.


----------

